# need help programing toshiba ct-90275!



## FPU4eva (Aug 18, 2007)

yesterday i bought a new tv and in the process broke my tivo remote im running a directv dvd r10 and I dont know the satelite code for my toshiba remote! any help!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You won't find a satellite code for the Dtivo, all the brands of dtivos also had sat codes for standard sat receivers, which didn't match their dtivo codes. Except for sony. so if your tv doesn't have dvr/pvr codes, you're out of luck. look for tivo as a brand in the vcr codes?


----------



## FPU4eva (Aug 18, 2007)

nah fixed my remote today so thanks anyway.


----------

